# Aortic root enlargement



## soprano (Nov 18, 2010)

Does anyone know to code this? TIA


----------



## JKENNEYHALL (Jul 2, 2016)

*Aortic Root Enlargement*

https://www.sts.org/sites/default/files/documents/pdf/newsletters/Coding/codingnews1208.pdf

33411-33412


----------



## sujaya101 (Jul 5, 2016)

I77.810


----------

